# redesigning fireplace/wall



## dadilly (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys, new on the board here. Wondering what kind of input i can get here on the forums.

I have this one wall in our house, fireplace is off centered with a little cubby hold (i assume was to hold the firewood). The bricks are non structurial.

My plan was to make the top half dry wall with a nook for my tv to be mounted. I just wasnt sure what to reface the brick with? We wanted to go with a off white stone or something.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 14, 2011)

First off, Welcome to House Repair Talk!

Now, what about using a colored mortar rub, you will still se the brick outlines but you can change the color to what ever they can make the rub.

Just a thought....


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 14, 2011)

I like the flat white stone idea with the nook for the TV above.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But white stone all around up to the bottom of the TV would look great.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 14, 2011)

This looks nice as well. I guess these are more river bed rocks though


----------



## nealtw (Jul 14, 2011)

Just take out enough morter to run you cable and power conduet and fir out an area with 2x4s big enough for your tv and cover that with drywall and add your stone. The mantle looks good.


----------



## dadilly (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's. Do you think i should just leave the brick veneer and paint it white? I really dont like the look and style of it. I want to have something more modern looking.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's a step by step for covering it but paint would be cheaper
How to Cover a Brick Fireplace With Stone : Decorating : Home & Garden Television


----------



## dadilly (Jul 16, 2011)

What's your view on faux stone veneer? I'm really tempte to use this instead because of ease of use and price.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 16, 2011)

I haven't seen anything built with real stone for years, inside or out.


----------



## dadilly (Aug 30, 2011)

This is what I came out with.

Just not sure where I should start with my stone veneer. I bought corners for the cubby on the right, should i start from there?

I asked a contractor and he said to start in the center right below the tv, because thats the center of the room?


----------



## housediy (Aug 30, 2011)

dadilly said:


> What's your view on faux stone veneer? I'm really tempte to use this instead because of ease of use and price.



I would be curious on this one also. I am thinking of doing this also because the last time was such a disaster with the real stuff. I ended up having to call the NYC electrician people, a long with plumbers. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## nealtw (Aug 30, 2011)

The pro said to start in the center because they never put the corners into the cubby, they just stop there, I would start at the cubby with the corners. If you are planning on a mantle, it would go up before the stone!!
Looks good.


----------



## dadilly (Aug 31, 2011)

nealtw said:


> The pro said to start in the center because they never put the corners into the cubby, they just stop there, I would start at the cubby with the corners. If you are planning on a mantle, it would go up before the stone!!
> Looks good.



well the pro has never done this application before, they are used to just doing tiles, this is his first experience.

i removed the mantle cause there was not enough room for it.

Thanks for the input. I thought starting from the corners of the cubby made sense too and that my cut pieces would be around the recessed tv


----------



## dadilly (Oct 18, 2011)

just an update with what i have now. I had to stop for about a month, because of a finger accident (almost sliced it off on table saw)

My question now is. I want to use two pot lights to accentuate the wall.
-Will the pot lights affect the tv? (glare, etc)
-how far away should the pot lights be away from wall be?


----------



## dadilly (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## dadilly (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## nealtw (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the finger, the wall is looking great. Not sure about the lights.


----------



## thomask (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey dadilly,

I have two pot lights and they are on a dimmer above TV.  They have not been a problem at all on my TV.  I would mount them off each side of the screen, ie not exactly in front.  Divide width of fireplace by thirds and make a mark for lights no more than two feet back. Go real modern and hide some color changing LEDS behind the screen for a neat glow effect.

It is looking real good with the new stone there.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 15, 2011)

The insert is way to small for that size wall, and being off centered to throws off the whole walls balance. I would have at least moved it over to the the center of the wall and added some form of tile trim around it to make it appear bigger and get rid of that doing nothing hole in the wall. But since you've gone this far concider framing for a door on the right side so  you can add a black plexaglass door for your electronic equipment.


----------



## dadilly (Nov 16, 2011)

thomask said:


> Hey dadilly,
> 
> I have two pot lights and they are on a dimmer above TV.  They have not been a problem at all on my TV.  I would mount them off each side of the screen, ie not exactly in front.  Divide width of fireplace by thirds and make a mark for lights no more than two feet back. Go real modern and hide some color changing LEDS behind the screen for a neat glow effect.
> 
> It is looking real good with the new stone there.




I was really thinking of using the LED behind, but dont want it to be too flashy!

I will take your suggestion with the pot lights. How far away did you put them from the wall? 2 ft?


----------



## dadilly (Nov 16, 2011)

This is what I came out with.....


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats, good job. Looks a lot better and I hope you enjoy your hard work.


----------



## thomask (Nov 16, 2011)

dadilly said:


> I was really thinking of using the LED behind, but dont want it to be too flashy!
> 
> I will take your suggestion with the pot lights. How far away did you put them from the wall? 2 ft?



Hey the LEDS will give a nice effect or you could use some rope light. The leds do not have to flash and you can choose different colors for holidays. Be sure to hide them behind TV so you do not see them directly.

You can put a 65 watt spotlight bulb in a drop light and try the distance out first as a test.  Remember to put the two can lights on a dimmer for sure. You could also get the smaller 4" cans with the high intensity bulbs. Be careful if there is insulation above to get IC fixtures if needed.

You are doing a nice job, be proud.


----------



## GARConst11 (Nov 20, 2011)

I think starting them in the center would be a great idea, and would look very nice. LIke the contractor said it is usually the center of the room, so it would seem natural there. Good luck!


----------

